# Interforce Tires



## kyleanderton

Here yall go 09 Big Bear all stock except lifts , and spacers and snorkel and seat and speaker...ok well no performance mods...on interco interforce 30x8x12


----------



## brutemike

Now those are some diggers:bigeyes:


----------



## Polaris425

NICE!


----------



## phreebsd

thanks for comin over and posting those kyleanderton.
ive updated your post to make the pics bigger

how does the rubber compound feel? is it very hard?
what was the total cost?


----------



## wood butcher

Yea, and how do they pull? 8in seems kinda small on a rear tire . How deep are the lugs ?


----------



## cattracks87

i think i have seen these before matter a fact i have .. there on my kabota lol


----------



## kyleanderton

it feels just right, not too hard just like the outlaws, all four to my door (370.00)

They pull like a D9 dozer!!! They are 1 1/4 inch deep lugs


----------



## Mudforce

They would cool on some swamp locks crushed!


----------



## greenkitty7

so how does the big bear handle em, and how heavy are they?


----------



## kyleanderton

the big bear does great with them...would be a little hard in peanut butter mud.. but other than that it does great .. and they are a suprisingly smooth ride!!! they are i think 35lbs not sure though


----------



## byrd

man they look like they would b more than 35lbs by far lol maybe 45


----------



## kyleanderton

no they are not 45 lbs they are 35


----------



## JD GREEN

Nice lookin ride!! Those tires look like they would be hard to pull. Would like to see some pics of it in action.:rockn:


----------



## kyleanderton

i am working on it.. but i don't want to brake it before mud nats!!! lol


----------



## greenkitty7

they just look like they would dig to me.... like the rice and canes i had on the mud truck one time.


----------



## depthfinder

You dont have to turn them as fast.If you do you are going to dig.Think of a tractor and just kindda crawl out of whatever your in.LOL..Cant wait to try mine june.


----------

